# Best Jigs ever made



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think these Jigs are called Osprey Talons and Im going to Cabela's tomorrow to get a few.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That Carp has the "oh Chit" look


----------

